# Problème synchronistation Itouch



## Heidmall (10 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour, depuis ce matin je me suis mis à la version itunes 8 + itouch 2.1 et voila qu'à chaque synchronistation j'ai des messages qui apparaissent :

l(Ipod "Ipod Itouch" ne peut pas être synchronisé. Une erreur inconnue s'est produite (13213)

J'ai restauré mon ipod mais toujours pareil.

Quelqu'un a une idée ?


----------



## fandipod (10 Septembre 2008)

Perso je te conseille pas la synchronisation mais bon chacun fait ce qu'il veut.... Essaye de le faire manuellement je trouve ça mieux. Tiens moi au jus


----------



## Heidmall (10 Septembre 2008)

Pour les contacts / calendrier j'ai pas trop le choix 
Mais ca le fait aussi de facon manuel.
Enfin j'ai trouvé la solution sur le forum d'apple

(l'ipod doit etre eteint au moment de le brancher, ensuite ca refonctionne comme avant)


----------



## fandipod (10 Septembre 2008)

Ok tant mieux pour toi. Bon courage


----------



## frizouille (10 Septembre 2008)

j'ai le même problème, erreur (13213) un bon nombre de fois par synchro . 
j'ai tous fait = 
réinstall iTunes 
restaurer iPod, 
réparer autorisations OS X
etc ... 

la v2.1 serait-elle buggé ?


----------



## frizouille (10 Septembre 2008)

un truc étrange = 
  si je laisse faire la synchro, elle bug tous le temps et obligé de valider le msg d'erreur pour avancer. 
Si j'ouvre les préférences itunes avant un bug, la synchro semble se dérouler sans anomalies tant que je ne referme pas les préférences.


----------



## Heidmall (11 Septembre 2008)

frizouille a dit:


> un truc étrange =
> si je laisse faire la synchro, elle bug tous le temps et obligé de valider le msg d'erreur pour avancer.
> Si j'ouvre les préférences itunes avant un bug, la synchro semble se dérouler sans anomalies tant que je ne referme pas les préférences.



Tu as fais la manip que j'ai donné ?
A savoir eteindre completement ton ipod puis le brancher à itunes et laisser faire ensuite ?


----------



## Chamyky (13 Septembre 2008)

J'ai le même problème et ça n'a pas fonctionné.
En revanche, si je quitte et relance iTunes il n'y a pas de problème ; je pense que décocher l'option "Ouvrir iTuns au branchement de cet iPod" réglera le problème.

Avec un iPod Nano, iTunes plantait si l'option était cochée.


----------

